# ~Fav Winter Trends~



## Raerae (Nov 6, 2007)

So like, as the weather has changed and it's gotten cooler in Cali, I've totally been checking out ways to avoid pants for fall and winter.  So first I decided to hop on the tights bandwagon, and I'll admit, I'm really into it lol.  For all my initial dislike at the trend, once I looked at myself in the mirror I really liked what I saw.  The whole capri and footless tights are so much fun when you step outside of just opaque black (or colors).  And they expanded my work wardrobe signifigantly, because skirts I felt were too short before, are harmless now with some capri-tights on under hehe.

And now that the winter fashions have come out, I'm really loving the sweater dress trend.  Totally thinking about these two:

1.)  This one in white!

2.)  And I LOVE black'n'white stripes!

I think with a pair of like knee high black stiletto boots those two dresses would look so hot, tights optional (cept maybe on the one with the cut outs LOL).

What are your current fav winter trends?


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW, those are both really cute! im def loving the sweaterdress+tights+thigh/knee high boots! im really liking all the crazy colored peacoats im seeing, bright greens, pinks and royal blue.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 7, 2007)

I love stretchy gloves and scarves. They're fun to me.


----------



## user46 (Nov 8, 2007)

peacoats! i just got one like last month and i'm in looovee.
and scarves. ABOSOLUTELY love them.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 8, 2007)

i lovvee the sweater dress thing. and I , like you also did the tights/legging thing after despising it for so long. who knew!

I love scarves, boots and my peacoat

i also did the leg warmers thing, which Im sure looked ridiculous but i loved it


----------



## Raerae (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_i lovvee the sweater dress thing. and I , like you also did the tights/legging thing after despising it for so long. who knew!_

 
Yeh...  I coulnd't help myself, I'm a consumner whore =(

I did get a pair of tights from Express that have like a almost animal print/fishnet type look to them.  There ankle length and sooooo cute.


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

Peacoats for sure are my fave trend! I love them!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 8, 2007)

love the sweater dress!
Lately i've been loving mary jane heels. I bought a pair in black patent and I can't wait to wear them!
I dont really know what else though...I just kinda wear what i like lol


----------



## makeupgal (Nov 8, 2007)

I am addicted to 2 things....Makeup and Bebe!  I've been sweatin' that striped sweater dress and I think I may pick it up this weekend.  I love this whole sweater dress look.  Too cute!  I really like the 2 toned, lace shoes with the wide leg pant look a lot too.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 10, 2007)

I really like some of the peep toe pumps that are out for this season (especially the patent ones).  Those paired with some opaque stockings of the same color = wow!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 10, 2007)

Thick cable knit sweaters! Love em. And just bought one from Eddie Bauer recently.


----------

